# Shrimp disease? ID/diagnosis please!



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Attached is a photo of one of my Red Cherrys in the middle of the lily pad with a weird palor or milky discolouration. The behaviour of the shrimp appears to be normal and active. There have been no unusual shrimp deaths that I have observed, with the exception of one or two bodies every few weeks, but I have a 90G planted tank with more than 50 shrimps in it. 

Water parameters:

Ammonia/Nirite - 0
Nitrate - 10 to 15ppm (average)
pH - 6.3/6.5
kH/gH - 3 to 4 - soft water

CO2 injection @ 2 bubbles/sec
temp: 26C

heavily planted aquarium


----------



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

That shrimp having bacteria infection, infection could spread fast. HOw long he has been infected?
Therefore, you should remove it and put in quarantine...


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

It's been infected for a while, but it's only her. I will take it out immediately tonight! AAAHHH!!


----------

